# Battery Light on 325i



## joebry (Aug 21, 2004)

My 2004 BMW 325i is only 7 months old and the battery light comes on when I start the car. It stays on for about a minute and then goes off. This just started a couple of days ago. It only comes on when first started in the morning when it is kinda cold.

Any suggestions.


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

joebry said:


> My 2004 BMW 325i is only 7 months old and the battery light comes on when I start the car. It stays on for about a minute and then goes off. This just started a couple of days ago. It only comes on when first started in the morning when it is kinda cold.
> 
> Any suggestions.


Is the car driven enough to charge the battery? Not sure if a low charge might be the problem, but you might try using a battery charger to get it fully charged and see if the light behaves the same. :dunno:


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

joebry said:


> My 2004 BMW 325i is only 7 months old and the battery light comes on when I start the car. It stays on for about a minute and then goes off. This just started a couple of days ago. It only comes on when first started in the morning when it is kinda cold.
> 
> Any suggestions.


You sure it's the battery light? I gotta a friend who thought the same thing but it was actually his coolant light that came on. Yesterday morning, my coolant light came on for about 20 secs never to return after that. I'll see if this morning has the same results. First time this has happened to me too.


----------



## Rowag (Nov 12, 2004)

Double check that that's really the battery light and not the coolant light like solsurfr said. If it is the battery light then perhaps it's the alternator or charging system? Your dealer should be able to analyze that for you in that case.


----------

